# roof leak



## cattleman (Jun 29, 2013)

I have 2002 counter fifth wheel and the front is leaking a little bit caulk I caulked it with dico Rv selaent
Any ideas were to look or what to use


----------



## C Nash (Jun 29, 2013)

leaks an be hard to locate.  Check all seams clean and recaulk. The dicor rv sealent is good.  Use the self leveling on flat service.  You can use a water hose and go over small areas at a time.  Wait before going to another area.  Leaks can be far from where it shows in the rv.  Windows, mouldings,seams and anything mounted on top are areas to check. Good luck and welcoe to the forum.  Let us know what you find


----------

